

SF Bay Area Hackathon / Networking Event - weems

Student looking to get feet wet learning more about programming on an awesome product this summer by working with a startup. I am experienced with Java and C++ Code as well as HTML and some light JS.
======
weems
Project Code here: <https://github.com/jweems/Warehaus/tree/master/order>

